# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 15



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home lovely ladies 

  

H


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG, I am so behind with the news!!!


CONGRATULATIONS  Looby on the birth of Katie Rose   

I hope you are enjoying every minute of her, look forward to seeing some photos soon!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And

Megan - CONGRATULATIONS to you on the birth of you twins.  I am sorry I wasn't around to post more info before on your c-section, I see that you were asking.  Anyway I hope it went OK & that you are feeling fine, I found I was uncomfortable for about 48 hours & then things got better after that.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And finally a post from me!

We are fine, Agatha is crawling everywhere now really fast, so we have had to put some stair gates up!  She is alos showing distinct signs of pulling up on the furniture, so that will probably be the next thing!

I have finished work for the week because I am off to a health farm tomorrow for two nights.  I have been going every year with two friends for 3 nights, but we are just going for two this time because I didn't want to leave Agatha for that long.  I am really looking forward to going but I will miss her.

How is everyone else?

Minkey x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have just had a call from my community midwife to arrange my booking appointment.

I'm stunned as my midwife is a HE! I know it's not unusual but I never in a million years imagine it to be a man. Has anyone had a male midwife before & if so how was it?

Meg - congrats on your new arrivals, & to DH of course!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Can I join you girls am about 6 wks pg and havent dared post on this board up to now . I have my scan on Monday and just soo scared in case they cant find a heartbeat. Am feeling awful, really sick and soo tired and grumpy but soo happy and just willing it to stay. 

Prof Waffle- hi we met on the IUI thread, how are things going. A male midwife sounds interesting he may be more sympathetic you never know. 

Looby Congratulation on the birth of your daughter

Megan Congatulation on the birth of your twins


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

*Megan and Colin*

Massive congratulations to you both on the safe arrival of your twins

 Connor and Rhuari  

Look forward to seeing the piccies real soon.

Take care all, especially Megan during your recovery.

Welcome Tomsmummy - look forward to getting to know you over the coming months!

Love Billie xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Think I must have missed Megans post, off to find it now x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Connor & Rhauri, what lovely names, welcome to the world boys and happy birthday, loved Murtles happy birthday post    Can't wiat for pictures, hope you are feeling ok x

Welcome Tommsmummy, great to have you with us, good luck with the scan, I pray that everything goes well, feeling awful is a great sign so fingers crossed x

PW lol a man !!!! hehe lets hope his mrs (If he has one) has had lots of babies so he can sympathise 

Minkey enjoy the health farm, no more personals sorry dinners ready x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry havent read back - But just wanted to post to Meg 

CONGRATULATIONS     
Enjoy every minute xxxx

Think i have managed to upload a couple of piccies     
Not great ones but it is a start   

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulation Megan and the boys      

Hope you are all doing well!

Welcome Tommysmummy, really good luck for your scan on Monday I know it is really hard having all this waiting, but whatever the scan reveals we'll be here for you. 

Professor Waffle, there are some ladies in the third tri board who have male midwives and seem very happy with it.  I suspect they will be more concientious in a way to a female midwife because they would have had to prove themselves capable in a traditional female role.

Minkey, hope you come back relaxed and raring to go - it sounds like such a great thing to do and although you'll miss Agatha, it will do you good to focus on you for a change.

Rachael


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby shes gorgeous x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Looby - ditto from me too!  An absolute peach!!!

Lots of Love to you all xxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Looby, she's gorgeous, you must be on cloud 9!

Tomsmummy - welcome to the thread!  The first few weeks are terrifying but I'm sure the scan tomorrow will be fine - it's really hard, but you have to try and trust that your body knows what its doing.  

Meg - dying to hear more and see some piccies. hope you are doing well hun .

prof waf - i never came across any male midwives - how exciting.  i reckon that will bring an interesting new perspective to things.  

Minkey - hope your health club was great.  can't believe how time has flown - agatha is almost walking and it only seems yesterday that you were starting maternity leave.

hello to everyone else, hope you're all fine.

Well my boys have BOTH cut their first tooth!  Oliver's came through on Friday and Robin's yesterday - I'm amazed it was at almost the same time as they develop at really different rates otherwise.  And its opposite teeth.  Oliver's is his bottom left and Robin's bottom right.  they have been fine with it, although a bit out of sorts today because they don't understand about clocks changing, bless them.  They are such fun at the moment though - this is such a great age as they are so curious and happy and interested in everything.

got to go and lie down now, we've just finished an enormous roast dinner and i can hardly move
xxx Kirsty


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Looby - Katie is just so gorgeous. You must be very proud of her.

Anybody heard from Adrienne (Purpleal)?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice on male midwives! I've actaully found someone in my area who has the same midwife so i'm getting insider info in advance of my appointment on the 9th! I'll update you on how it goes  (p.s I think he's a friend of Judy's as well )

Wow so many beautiful babies, I can't wait to meet mine. The pics are abosolutely adorable & I feel even more broody now 

Tomsmummy fingers crossed for the scan sweetheart


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well scan went well and saw a heartbeat and measured 7.3mm!!! Cons said all was ok but must be watched carefully as have under active thyroid and to come for another scan in 2 weeks to check all is progressing ok. Finally feels real and so wnat it to stay.
Hi to everyone and will catch up later


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Tomsmummy, so pleased the scan was good news - you must be feeling a (little) bit more relaxed now!

Not a long post from me, had food poisoning or some kind of gastroenteritus last night and feeling really low - thre isn't much room for my digestive system at the best of times and ended up `emptying` from both ends in the middle of the night - poor dh had to sort me out as I was about to faint with the pain.  Wondered if it would trigger early labour and got myself all panicky but am ok now - just sore!  TMI!

hope others are well

love Rachael


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Tomsmummy - Glad the scan went well and you can breathe easy and start to enjoy it now!

Had my blood results through on Saturday and I am Rhesus negative type blood. Feeling quite uneasy about all this as it can potentially cause problems if the baby is Rhesus positive and I have any bleeding, falls etc. They say that they will give me an anti-D injection as a precaution at 28 weeks in case I have had some bleeding but didn’t notice it. Just have to make especially sure I take it easy now. Anyone else in this situation?

Other than that everything going swimmingly, touch wood. 

PW – loving the male midwife! My dad used to be a nurse but I can’t imagine that he ever delivered any babies. It was probably not the done thing in the 60’s and 70’s…... I’ll have to ask him! Keep us updated how you get on with him.  

Hope everyone and their babies or bumps are fine.

Jules xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop, but 2 quick things:

Tommysmummy - fab news about the scan

Miss Jules - I am rhesus negative too.  I had three injections, the 1 at 28 weeks and then a second a few weeks later & the final one after birth (because Agatha is positive).  It is actually to protect any future babies mostly, not this one as if this one is positive you don't want your body builing up anti-bodies against it for next time.  Anyway, really do not worry it is fine, just the injections to go through, but that aren't too bad.

Minkey x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all well!

I have a spare minute, so thought I would pop on and let you know that our little girl - Tayla Rae - was born on Friday 28th of October weighing 7lb and 6 oz - she is perfect!

Everything with the section went well and we are now at home. I have posted some piccies in the gallery!

Will be back soon!

Love Adrienne / Purpleal!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS
ADRIENNE & DH
ON THE BIRTH OF
 TAYLA RAE 
LOTS OF LOVE
MURTLE
XXXXX
    ​
I've just had a quick peek in the gallery and she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Yay!!! Congratulations Adrienne and dh!!*


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats Adrienne & DH    

she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree with PW - She is Beautiful   

Adrienne - You looked great in your photo,
Enjoy every moment 

Looby xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Adrienne she is gorgeous and what a pretty name. Congratultaions.

I have just stuffed some pickled gerkins and now feeling even sicker than before!!!
Anyone got any tips on clothing, as only 7 weeks but bursting out of clothes already, obviously no where near maternity clothes so any suggestions to bridge the gap.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

MEGA CONGRATULATIONS TO ADRIENNE AND DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF TAYLA RAE!!

What a beautiful name for a beautiful baby.

Take care of yourselves and enjoy every minute.

Love Billie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Me again!  Not often I'm on here most often is it!

Just after some advice from anyone who suffered from migraines during their pregnancy.  I'm just getting over another one.  Had a headache from Monday lunchtime which developed into a migraine Tuesday evening.  I succumbed to a couple of paracetamols even though I didn't want to go there.  Did any of you discover anything that helped apart from sleep, quiet and a darkened room?  How long did they last for in your experiences?  I'm concerned about taking too much time off work but as I crashed my car the last time I had one, I haven't dared move this time!

Any advice and tips would be most welcome as I want to enjoy the blooming stage!!

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Billie - Sorry to hear about your migraines, its terrible when you can't take anything for them.  I don't get migraines as such but I get a lot of headaches and had them pretty much all the time for the first 18 weeks of pregnancy.   I did take paracetamol as it is safe to use.  I also got some 4Heads - a stick thing you rub on your forehead.  You can get them from most chemists.  Not that great but helped a bit.  

I reckon your best bet might be to have some complementary therapy treatments.  Apparently acupuncture is really effective for headaches in pregnancy.  I had some reflexology, which helped and was lovely in any case, and also some aromatherapy massages.

Could be worth asking your midwife or GP as they should be able to refer you for some complementary therapy - our midwife service offers aromatherapy massages at the hospital but they keep it quiet or everyone would want one!

Really hope you feel better soon - don't be worried about taking time off - your hormones are probably triggering the migraines so you need to look after yourself.  

Very quiet here - how is everyone?
Rachael - hope your tum is better, that sounds so nasty.
Adrienne - our newest mummy! how are you getting on?

We are all fine.  Oliver has just growled at his first ever boiled egg so don't think that was much of a hit  
byee
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Purpleal,

Congratulations on the birth of Tayla Rae    .

She looks scrumptious!

Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Just a quick one from me - recovered from food poisoning but has left me quite nervous about eating out!  

Billie, really sorry to hear about migraines. I also succumbed to paracetamol because on balance I felt a couple of those were better than the throwing up and pain of the migraine - they didn't send it away but did soften them a bit.  I also had cold compress on my forhead and back of neck; got dh to rub my feet (don't know why, but it seemed to work) and then I'm afraid it was dark room as soon as I felt it coming on.  The good news is that they went after about 20 weeks.  But if they are bad, you should speak to your doctor or midwife because they can be caused by high blood pressure and they may want to put you on beta blockers.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Billie I had loads of migraines with my last preg and they do def wear off as time goes by. I found homeopathy really helpful but for best results seek help from professional, they can help with all sorts of probs in preg and also for labour too. I had a labour concoction and only used gas and air with my first and as am sure it helped. Also cranial osteopathy is brill. Good luck


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks girls!!

Some very helpful suggestions and I'm at least reassured that they might not last the whole 40 weeks!!

I'm back at work today and a girl who is pregnant has bought me a migrastick from a herbalist which she swears by, so I'll give that a try if the need arises!

Lots of Love 
Billie xx

P.S.  I'm confused because the pages are back to front now!!


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi ladies. 

I am home and terribly excited but a little confronted by the enormity of it all. Thank you for your lovely wishes. I type today with a breat pump attached to my right breast so not a long one!

The boys are amazing and wanted to thank you all for your support throughout the pregnancy and the road leading up to that.

Now an updated list to follow but I am not too sure how to convert kg to pounds and oz so have estimated 2245 and 2730 kg.

let me know if I have missed anything on the list.

love Megan, Connor and Rhuari


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Megan, I love your new ticker, so glad you are home, things will fall into place it just takes time andyou will do a grand job xxx

We all have red books in the UK for our babies development with a conversion chart, so can check the weight in oz, so if no one else beats me to it, will have a loook later as I can't leave J for too long as hes mega smilie !

Billie, I also tried that forehead stick, might be similar to what you have, and those cold presses (gel like) it only ever took the edge off, nothing helped me really but like others by the 4th/5th month they had gone and I think I only had 1 in my last trimester   hope you don't suffer from many more, they knock you for six and as for crashing the car eeekkk, please be careful x

It was either Elly or Northern Las ?, who were prescribed something stronger than paracetomol wasn't it ? 

lol Morgan at the growling, ok I best go sorry its short and sweet, will try and get on later, but we have a busy day, Sisters doinga  surprise 40th for her DH and I have been roping into catering so am off to the supermarket when J is dressed x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Bit late but wanted to add my massive congratulations to Looby lou + DH and Aussie Meg and DH

Well done and congratulations     

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry i forgot Meg;

2245, roughly 4lb 15oz & 2730 kg roughly 6lb 1oz, does that sound about right ?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

By the way Megan - is it pronounced Rory?
Hope everyone is well?
Candy - how did your sister's party go?


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Good to see you back Megan, hope all is well with the three of you.


Purpleal

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, she is lovely.


Ali


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Rush rush rush post as my little lads sleep. It is the most amazing experience girls, busy, mad and incredible and I still can’t believe I am a mum. Unfortunately had no time to read the thread which I miss but that is in between feeding and sneaking a half hour of sleep when I can

Now in summary

I am back to my pre birth weight less 4 kg yee ha
Connor is back to his birth weight and putting on 20g a day and 
Rhuari is 200gs more than his birth weight and putting on 23g a day so should soon catch up to his brother even though he still looks soooooo small.

My left foot is killing me as I have really bad fluid retention.

The boys only want to sleep in the day and find it hard to settle at night which is only encouraged by me falling asleep when they are on my breast.

Hope everyone is well and if things ever settle down will be back posting with a vengence.


Love and kisses
Megan, Connor and Rhuari (pronounced roo-a-ri but the ari is really quick) and if anyone is wondering Rhuari was the red king of Ulster-----but is Connor that has the ginger hair!!)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wonderful to hear from you Megan, you sound exhasuted but on cloud nine, don't worry about catching up on our news, just let us know how you and the boys are doing when you can    you have done fab on your weight and the boys too, this week Jacob put no weight on at all, good job hes starting solids at the weekend, I know its gradual, but although his feeding in the day has improved, he's still so uninterested in milk ! stares when I eat my food, so hopefully hes ready, but if not will try again in a week or so, DH is off next week so he can watch him try his first flavours, which will be ace.

Hope Thomas is ok Northern Las, Elly how are the boys, anyone heard from Scarlet, kisses to Billie (Hope you are feeling better), waves to Morgan and the boys, hope work isn't getting you down Minkey, Not long to go now for Tricia, Louby hope you and Katie are doing fab.  36 not heard from you and immy for a while, lots of love to all our new mummies to be and anyone I have forgotten, best dash xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just a quick one, I just did a long post & lost it  

Megan - the boys sound fab, being a mummy is just the best thing, you sound on cloud nine  

Candy - good luck with the solids, you will have fun with your blender! .  We are now onto quite lumpy food, it's amazing how quickly they learn.

We spent last weekend in Paris!  So Agatha has seen the sights & I also spent too much on cute french baby clothes - she is now the chic-est baby in town   .  We got the Eurostar over there, I recommend it it was really pretty easy, although we did have to take a huge amount of stuff with us!

I have handed in my notice at work.  After 7 weeks I just could not take any more, I am on a 3 month notice period though so I don't leave until Feb but I want to find something much more local and less stressful.  I feel so much better already now I have done it, so hopefully the next 3 months will be OK  

NL - hope you are OK, not heard from you in a while?

Must dash, Agatha is waking from her nap, love to everyone else

Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Megan, amazing you have got to your pre-pregnancy weight so quickly - it must be all that rushing and feeding zapping your energy supplies!  Despite all that, you obviously sound well and the boys sound like they are gorgeous but exhausting!

Minkey, well done you in handing in your notice, I bet it wasn't an easy decision but the fact you feel good about means it obviously was the right one.  And you'll get to spend more time with Agatha.  I'm very proud of you  

All's well with me, its my birthday today so I'm taking a day off and doing nothing - other than an antenatal check this morning and all is well.  Hurrah!!

Hope others are ok - Billie, hope the migraines are getting better

love Rachael


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Well done Megan and the boys, you all sound slike you're doing brilliantly - and what fab names with the royal connections! Let me know if you want me to take over doing the BFP list again, if you're finding it too much.

Minkey - good for you, sounds like you made the right decision for you and I hope you can find something that fits in with you and Agatha a bit better. Its amazing how much our priorities change, eh? The next few months will fly by now you've got this weight lifted off your shoulders.

Rachael -
*happy birthday to you!!!!*
Hope you have a fantastic day today - just think, next birthday you will be a mummy! dream come true! yay! another scorpio!

candy - sounds like J is ready for some grub if he's off his milk. Maybe his gums are hurting too? my hv said that with teething, they get a funny taste in their mouths which can make them go off their milk.

looby, purpleal, fone - how are you new mummies getting on?

any more news on scans and stuff prof waf, miss jules? love to all you lovely ladies with bumps and bumpettes!
we are all fine, the boys are sitting really well now so they can giggle and play together much more - its fab, I love this age! Put a few piccies in my gallery 
xxx Morgan


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Megan - wow at losing the weight straight away.  I'll be coming to you for tips when it's my turn!!  Pleased the boys are doing well too - I'm sure they're keeping you on your toes!

Candy - hope you and J are keeping well.

Minkey - fab picture of Agatha - what a little cutey she is and I don't blame you for buying all of those clothes!  I'm impressed that you've handed your notice in - spending time with Agatha is much more important.

Rachel - I know it's late in the day, but Happy Birthday!!!!  Thanks for asking after me - I've had a couple of headaches on and off through the week but nothing on the scale of the migraines.  I'm sitting here touching wood so as not to tempt fate!!  Hope you're keeping well and have had a great day.

Morgan - it was lovely to read that the boys are sitting better and making each other giggle - it must be lovely to see!

Looby - hope you and katie are well.  Purpleal - ditto you and Tayla Rae!

Prof Waffle & Miss Jules - how are you both?  

Love to Oink and Piglet, Sarah and Immy and everyone else.  If i've missed anyone, I blame the hormones! 

Love Billie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick 'me' post as I am knackered and am on my way to watched blessed in bed, hoping that families day is worse than mine has been! 

Myles has been ill for the last 4 weeks and after the first 2 weeks of uncontrollable temperatures and screaming do's continually, he developed a horrid cough!! He has got bronchiolitis  

We have back and forth to the GP, who is really good, and we now have a salbutamol inhaler with a spacer, what fun we have in the early hours, every night!!

He is waking up throughout the night, coughing and puking, requiring many changes of bedding, sleeping bags and baby gros, fun, fun, fun!

I feel really sorry for him as he looks so confused and sorry for himself, but at the same time I am doing deals with him, trying to make him promise to stay asleep until the morning, its not working!!!

I'm off to bed   but would you believe I am still really enjoying myself

Speak to you all soon

Congrats to everyone with new little bundles and bfp's you are all brill   
Love from
Oink and Piglet
X


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Not posted for a while as been seduced away by the Bun in the Oven thread (sorry!)

I'm fine, had my nuchal scan on Wed & good news - risk of Downs has gone down from 1 in 103 to 1 in over 700 (phew). Baby is about 1 day ahead of EDD but thats not a problem so all is looking good, we heard the heartbeat for the 1st time which made me all tearful for some reason .

Next scan is 2/12 at 16 weeks & then Obsteatrican appointment 12/12 with the same cons who got me pregnant (so to speak!!!!!)

Hope everyone is well, Oink - am sending get well vibes for Myles by the bucketload - poor lamb! Megan - the twins sound so fantastic, like the others say tiring but I can hear your big smile through every word of your post


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Did any of you have reflexology during your pregnany?  If so, how far into the pregnancy did you start and how did you feel afterwards?  I had reflexology before I became pregnant but haven't been for ages.  I went on Saturday to start again hoping it would help my headaches and migraine.  I've felt twinges and niggles a few times since then and don't feel as big as I was and now am scared that I've gone to reflexology too soon.  Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

(I know baby is okay as I heard it's heartbeat last night and it moved for the first time, so I'm not stressed about that - well no more than normal anyway!)

Billie xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear All

Hope you are all keeping well.  Everythings fine here. Starting to look a bit pregnant now but maybe that’s because I am eating like crazy. So hungry and thirsty all the time!! Went for an all you can eat chinese on Sunday and had to waddle out of the door.  Really loving it though. 

Been ‘just looking’ at baby things this weekend. Rule is can’t buy anything until after 20 week scan although DH keeps breaking the rule. He bought a gorgeous classic Winnie which is about 2 foot tall because it was a bargain. Really soft and snuggly (and the Winnie!).

Professor Waffle – I didn’t realise you had originally been given a 1 in 103 statistic. Was that based on your triple test? Or on something else? God quite worrying for you but luckily much better now. I get my triple test next week but have to pay and go to Cambridge for any nuchal scan if that may be required. Nothing else happening then until 20 week scan on 29th December.

Oink – poor little Myles. My friends baby boy had bronchitus at around 4 months old and it was really worrying for them as it must be for you. He got all better though quite quickly so hope Myles does too.

Billie – can’t help you with the reflexology as have a serious foot phobia – don’t like mine being touched to the point of hysteria! And don’t like other peoples too. You are v brave! Lovely to have felt the baby move. 

Minkey – Agatha is going to look a real cutie in her couture. I bet you can buy some lovely clothes in Paris.

Friend had 4d baby scan last week at 32 weeks. Really good pictures despite anterior placenta so will consider having that done around February.

Got IUI girls meet on the weekend which I am looking forward to. Will be nice to put some faces to some names.

Love to everyone with bumps and everyone with babies especially the new ones getting no sleep….

Love Jules

xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All, not posted for a while as just feel soooo sick all the time cant really concentrate on anything other than trying not to puke!!
Anyhow feeling a bit better today so thought I would catch up and see what you have all been up to.

Billie you can definately have reflexology throughout pregnancy it is supposed to be really good, I may even give mine a call to see if she can help with nausea?

Prof Waffle you poor thing I did not know you had been given a 1 in 103 chance but thank goodness things have improved. Thats excellant news. 

Miss jules how exciting to be looking at baby things they are all so cute. Glad to hear you are beginning to show!!

Oink I can sympathise with the sleepless nights, it is no fun for either of you. Poor Myles I hope he is feeling better. Tom has the dreaded croup so am only half sleeping as worried something will happen in the night.

Hello to all other bumps and babies


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi again ladies

The stats for Downs are based on age so at 39 the risk is quite high. After the nuchal scan where the fold was only 2mm & the nasal bone it's come down to that of a 31 year old so quite relieved!.

Met my m/w on Sat - David is def a friend of Judy's but quite sweet, although a little scatty! Poor lamb asked me if I wanted to hear the heartbeat again - well honestly with an offer like that who would refuse!!!!! Only thing is he hadn't realised I'd heard the heartbeat only on the nuchal scan & not on a doppler so he spent about 10 minutes trying to find it . I put him out of his misery by telling him Bee was no longer in my groin but actually under my tummy button & with the volume turned way up we had success!!!!!! 

I have my next scan at 16 weeks & an obsteatrican appointment at 17 weeks, I'm really lucky to be seeing the cons who did my IUI for me! One thing that is a bit disappointing is that we don't get a 20 week fetal anomoly scan on the NHS  If we want one we have to pay (again) privately - I don't understand why it's not a regular thing on the NHS everywhere & I think Portsmouth NHS are pants! 

Now have a proper baby bump that goes hard when I cough, still daren't start looking for baby things though. Have made myself agree not to buy anything until the new year


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Girlies
Billie - I started having reflexology at about 16 weeks to sort out headaches.  I found a reflexologist who had experience with pregnant women and she said it would be fine after the 1st tri.  It helped my headaches (and heartburn) and was just a lovely way of relaxing so I say go for it!

Prof Waf - bummer about the 20 week scan, I thought it was pretty standard now but guess itnot if you get a 16 week one and it still depends on where you live.  great news on your nuchal though, such a relief for you.

toms mummy poor you with the sickness, I hope it eases up soon.  sorry i don't have any tips as I didn't get it much so i was v lucky that way.

miss jules - i remember eating like a horse too!  mmmmmm cheesy mashed potato and gallons of milk - yummy!  Mind you, I'm still 2 stone overweight 7 months after the twins were born so I obviously took it a bit too far!  Hope you have fun at the IUI meet, should be fun.

Oink - omigod bronchitis!  Poor little piglet!  i really hope he feels better soon, must be terrible to see him so poorly.

Robin is going through a phase of refusing to go to sleep at night   For the last week he's been screaming the house down for about 2 hours every night so we are a bit ragged.  I think it is partly teething (he's just got his 2nd tooth) but partly him being a prankster.  Nothing seems to work although he's fine as soon as you pick him up.  It wouldn't be so bad but he wakes Ollie up and then they both scream so it's about 9.30pm before dh and i get to sit down, make some tea and relax before we go to bed an hour later    Apart from that, we are all fine and off to baby yoga this afternoon.  There was an article in the local paper about it last week (a journalist came to our class a while ago) so Robin has his picture on the front page! Fame and glory await!

byee
xxx K


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Afternoon girls - sorry for no personals this morning  - was in a rush to get to work for some reason 

Miss Jules - how are you doing, how's the m/s now. My naseau is easing but I am SO lucky it hasn't been worse -Tomsmummy I really feel for you! Hope it gets better soon 

Oink hope Myles gets better soon, it's tiring enough being pg without the sleepless nights with a poorly little one. Poor wee lamb 

Miss Jules I'm the same as you with regard to buying things, keep saying I won't buy a thing until after Xmas when I will be 20 weeks but it is soooo tempting! Mind you as we don't know what we are having I really can't be buying all the lovely girlie stuff that's out there right now. We have a cot from my brother but that is all for the moment. 

Billie really hope Robin gets over his teething soon too xx

Hi to Rachel & Rach, Morgan,Megan & everyone else. I have a real bad case of pg brain so it's not intentional to leave anyone out!


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello ladies, really pleased that those of you who are in the first half of pregnancy (Billie, Miss Jules, Prof Waffle, Tommysmummy) are getting good scan results, pregnancy tummies (exciting isn't it  ) and some of you are feeling movements - well done!

Miss jules, I totally understand about the baby buying things - we were the same, but suddenly we seem to be at 7 weeks' to go and have only got a moses basket my mother bought, four baby grows and lots of knitted cardigans from mil and nothing else!!!!!  And we seem to be busy every weekend between now and then - oooops  

Morgan sorry to hear about your sleepless nights - it must be really frustrating to hear your baby cry like that and not be able to know what is causing it.  Could it be something like baby heartburn if it starts when he is lying down and stops when you pick him up?  I happened to watch a baby whisperer programme about it and the trick is to swaddle him (because the flailing arms can cause the stomach to create acid) and then prop him up at an angle - you can actually buy wedges that strap the baby in?  Just a thought.

Finally realised why I'm sleeping quite as badly as I was - I've been diagnosed with SPD (synthesis pubis dysfunction I think) which is when the relaxin hormone that prepares your body for birth over reacts with the pubic bone and it gets out of alignment causing burning pain in the front of the crotch - especially on turning over in bed, or getting up to go to the loo.  The dr cheerfully told me it is likely to get worse before the birth and there isn't much you can do other than not make the movements that make it worse  

hey ho - luckily we really really really want this baby    

love Rachaeld


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hi,

Can I rejoin you all? I've posted a few times since I got pregnant with our last IUI round in August but seem to have gone a bit quiet. I'm in the funny middle stage where all the important initial scans have been done and were fine, I feel fine but I'm not really showing that much yet so I wake up some mornings and forget that I'm pregnant. People at work sometimes give me lingering looks at my lost waistline but nobody has stopped me and said "my god, you're pregnant - I never realised!"  I'm guess I'm feeling like a bit of an inbetweeny - does that make sense??

Anyway, can I ask what people have done on the clothes front before actually buying maternity wear. My waist is big enough now not to fit into most of my trousers and work skirts but I'm not sure that I'm ready to be wearing a maternity tent yet and I'm not sure what to buy that won't cost too much and will see me through the inbetweeny stage. I was forced to buy a skirt last week for work that's a size bigger than normal and has a stretchy waistband but I can't see that it would be wise to go out and splash the cash buying loads of clothes in a bigger size just for a few weeks.. 

Advice please!

Can I also see if anyone had one of those private 4D scans and thought it was worthwhile??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Katie

I'm a few weeks behind you but I've found maternity stuff is too big on the bump to be confortable so I went to M&S & they do pull-on trousers in stretchy material (£25 a pair I think) so I bought my normal size & they are great! No zip or button to cut into the bump when it gets bigger

Someone else said to keep wearing your normal stuff but loop an elastic band or bobble round the button to stop things falling off so you just need to wear longer tops to hide the fact that things are hanging out!

Hope this helps?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Not much help I'm sorry, I didn't have a bump until I was 25 wks!!  

I did find that the mothercare trousers were good, they have a zip on either side with a stretchy panel within the zip that you undo as and when you need to!

other than there, blooming marvellous was good!

oink x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Katie, I agree that just go and buy stretch elasticated waisted things - or mother care do do some clothes that grow with you - I've been wearing the side panel trousers from about 20 weeks and they really are good and have grown with me.  Also my sister handed me a lot of things so I wasn't overly spending on maternity wear - have you any family or friends who could lend you some stuff?  Otherwise I agree Blooming Marvelous do have a variety of sizes that you could try which include early pregnancy wear.

good luck


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

More stretchy waistbands it is then. It's good to hear that other people have the same dilemmas.

And as for Oink only showing at 25 weeks....well, I'm speechless with jealousy. I had to put my skinny jeans to the back of the drawer almost as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I don't know if it's the increased blood flow to that region but my normally flat tum (well, if I remember to hold it all in!) almost instantaneously became thicker and a bit bloated. 

Ah well, it's taken a wee while to get this far so I'm not going to moan too much.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't have a bump at all, I wore my fitted uniform until christmas (27 wks actually!!!) and then all of a sudden my middle exploded!!!

I had a lot of ligament pain leading up to christmas, I don't think they were prepared to relax enough to allow my bump to grow, it was really odd to go back to work after a couple of days off in the new year and not be able to fasten my uniform!!!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope Myles is feeling better, Oink.

Rachel – sorry about the SPD –saw something about that on a programme and sounds horrid. They said that there was nothing that can be done about it so poor old you.x

Katie – Friend had 4D scan last week and said it was good. She said however don’t be prepared for an instant piccy as good as the ones they show you on the websites as it takes a good while to find an image and the ones they show you on the sites are obviously the clearest examples. But definitely worthwhile and I intend to have one. Place in Ipswich does them for £65.

Things are OK here – strange pregnancy symptoms occurring. I have been quite hormonal in that have been crying over silly things. Eastenders, films, silly squabbles with DH have me in absolute sobbing fits. However it has been going to the other extreme too and I keep cracking up REALLY badly over things which are not even that funny and ending up sobbing again this time with laughter. That bit is quite nice really though.

Also DH is being kept awake by me moaning and groaning very loudly, every night. From about three weeks ago he kept waking me up to ask if I was OK because I have been making the most dreadful noise most of the night. Don’t understand it. What a wierdo  .

Hope everyone is OK and keeping well.

Jules
xx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Miss Jules - pregnancy hormones are horrid.  though they disappeared in the middle of the second tri (try watching the live8 concert on telly - my dh had to just bring through a loo roll and leave me to it as I wept through the entire thing!) they've been back with a vengeance this week - had a good 20 minute sob in the ladies loos at work because of a normally inoffensive email which I took personally from a colleague of mine!  Felt like such a fool.  DH also found me crying my eyes out whilst laying the table and then he told me how happy he was and I just cried more!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Miss Jules - big hugs honey! I ended up crying at all sorts of things EEnders on Friday with Nana visiting war graves, twice in work yesterday but I don't feel really emotional but then I find myself blubbing 

I've not had a good nights sleep since getting pg, someone please tell me this gets better?


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I have just blubbed reading your e.mails about blubbing!!! I watched Polar Express with ds yesterday and blubbed the whole way through. I think he thought I was mad. Glad to hear I am not alone on this one. Hope you are all well and look forward to catching up again soon


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I cried at the dentist today, so it doesn't just go away!!!!   But he was hurting me, but still....... a little dramatic I think!! 

Thinking about it, I haven't cried so much in my whole life as I have done since I had Myles   

I'm not sure when I won't be able to use Myles as an excuse for crying?!?!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oink you BIG baby     I cry all the time, If anything I am stronger now I am a mummy, kinda try to be anyway, wanted to cry today when I got a tad lost on way back from Loubys, but held it together   .... still ball my eyes out when I read happy or sad stories and DH has to sensor the TV, or else I can't sleep too full of emotion ... anyway enough of me going on and on, back to business

Whats polar express about ?

Rachel, poor you  

lol Jules at you making noises, I know I breathed allot heavier, DH calls it snoring, but no way do I snore !  

Oink, can't believe how long you stayed trim for, did you put much weight on in the end ? Poor piglett being so poorly.

Elly, hope you and the boys are doing fine.

Wheres my lovely Northern Las ?

Morgan, hope Robin has been sleeping better, or should I say going down easier.

Megan, hope all is ok with you, any pictures yet >?

36, love to you and immy

Minkey, I love agathas piccie, not sure if I said.

I have uploaded lots of pictures recently of J, just can't help it as can't decide which ones I like best.

LOve to all not mentioned x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry girls but the crying only gets worse after you give birth!  I remember crying about a week after Agatha was born because my MIL had eaten the last of the cheese & I wanted some for my sandwich   .
I cry at any sad child story now, most soaps and films.  My advice is get used to it!!

Have just been reading all about the IUI meet, such a shame I could not make it.  We were at a wedding on Saturday in Kent which was nice - I haven't been to a winter wedding before.

Katie - I agree with the others about the stretchy waistbands, or the other thing I did was wear lots of under the bump trousers - you need to make sure you have a long top on though unless you are partial to a draught!

Rachael - poor you having SPD - a good friend of mine had that & was in agony, you poor thing.

Hope everyone else is well

NL - where are you? 

Minkey x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hope you are all well.

Yeaaaahhhh!!, heard the heartbeat for the first time yesterday. Had midwife appointment and had blood taken for triple test. Saw wet dishcloth midwife who was away with the fairies and totally lacking in charisma – doesn’t she KNOW how exciting this is? Luckily the other midwives there are much nicer so hope we don’t get her again.
Heard the heartbeat for about 5 seconds only with the doppler and so have now hired one for a month so we can listen a bit longer and our mums can hear too. Should be here in a day or two.

Also ordered a long pillow, the length of me to snuggle up to and hopefully make me sleep a bit better and stop the noises like I’m being murdered in my sleep. 

Minkey – glad you enjoyed the wedding. My best friend got married in December a couple of years ago and it was the loveliest thing.  And my dad remarried about 20 years ago when I was still young and that was a week before Christmas. Santa came to the reception with presents for all the children and it was magic. If I could do it all again I would have a winter wedding.

Glad I’m not the only cry-baby. Oink  - I am right with you about the dentist. Scares the wits out of me. I was due to go this Friday and they called me at the weekend to put it back until January as dentist is away. I thanked them most enthusiastically. 


Love
Jules
xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Miss Jules Just a quickie to say the best thing for ( snoring ) or strange noises at night are those breathe strips you put on your nose. They may look a bit daft but realy work. Would love to know how you get on with the doppler as have considered getting one myself. My only worry is that I wouldnt be able to find baby and get myself in a state!!!

Hi to all


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Candy- My bump was the only thing that got bigger, I was back in my jeans 2 weeks after having Myles, couldn't have sat down, but that was nothing to do with them not fitting    

Myles still isn't better, he is having another lot of antibiotics, I didn't want him to have one lot, nevermind two!!! There has been talk of him being asthmatic, I'm a bit scared about that but he is really wheezy, I feel really sorry for him coughing all of the time, he really seems to struggle to breathe when he is feeding sometimes, anyone have any experience of asthma?

He has had bronchiolitis so I'm sure he will be wheezy and coughing for quite a while due to that but not sure how long!!!

Gotta go, he's coughing again, he's bound to puke!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.0.html link to possible dates for another meet incase you have missed it C x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Had to bump us up girls, we were about to slip off the page which would never do!

Got the letter through with the triple test results this morning and they say that I am low risk for Downs, etc so can breathe a little easier now and don't feel that have to have any additional testing. 

Dreadful nights sleep last night! Went to friend/neighbours for dinner and ate far too much. Had lovely Jamie Oliver recipe curry which was delish and lots of chocolate torte and double cream yum yum. Paid for it though as went to bed with bulging tum and tossed and turned all night. That will teach me.

Hope everyone is OK and keeping warm and cosy on these nasty cold days.

love
Jules
xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies
Well it has been quiet here!
Jules - great news about the triple test, that's another milestone reached.  Sorry you slept badly but the food sounds worth it  

Oink - Poor Myles, I hope his chest clears up, that's awful for him and you. I have been worrying about asthma too.  Ollie gets very wheezy at night but is fine during the day.  Anyone know about asthma in babies?

Tomsmummy - that strip sounds intriguing.  I snored and snuffled and fidgeted like a beast when pregnant but decided that if it disturbed dh it was just a small way for him to share in the joys of pregnancy with me     How evil was I? He never dared complain though.

re. crying, I cried constantly for 4 weeks before and about 8 weeks after having the boys.  I am more or less back to normal now excpet when I have PMT, which seems to be 10 times as bad these days.

Oliver is on antibiotics for his infected thumb - getting better now - and they both have colds.  They are fine with it but just v snotty and have bad coughs so we have had a few days staying in and keeping warm.
got to go, love to everyone
xxx Morgan


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry haven't been catching up recently - just a quick hello to say all is well, but midwife has put my bump's size as 40 weeks (when I'm not quite 35) and may have to have a growth scan in two weeks to check I'm not going to give birth to a heffalump!!! help  

No wonder I have spd, suprised I can still move. Anyhow, have told work I'm giving up next week sometime - hurrah      should have said this from the start but really wanted to keep going, now that I've made the decision I'm well pleased.

Hope all of you are ok, will do personals next time

love rachael


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

Miss Jules - fab news about the heartbeat, it's so exciting to hear that each time you go.

How is everyone else?  It is so cold out there now, but I guess we are only 4 weeks away from Christmas     .  I went to a place today where you can decorate china as gifts & put Agatha's feet onto several plates (in paint, not literally!) for Grandparents & God parents!  I had so much fun, next time I am hoping to leave her at home   .

We are going to buy her new car seat tomorrow - she really is squashed in now & needs more space.  It will be great to be able to see her as well rather than rear-facing as she is now.

Hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

lol Minkey, we are going to do that on Thursday, its a mobile paint shop so they are coming to one of my baby mummies houses, I have also promised to go to the shop in Marlow with my sister and her terrible twos son  ......glad you had fun, when can you collect them ?

Do you know what carseat you are after ? as I have the which guide if you are interested (Plus for anyone esle) this months recommended was if you have "Isofix" which we don't;

The Britax Duo Plus Isofix, widely available for £190, is by far the best seat in this weight category when used in Isofix mode. Its performance is acceptable when fitted using belts, but not up to Best Buy standards. 

If your car doesn’t have Isofix fittings, the Mamas & Papas Pro Tec, £130 from independent stores, is the best of the belted options in this group. It fits in most cars. Safety is on a par with the Duo Plus, but it’s not quite as easy to use, however I have heard its not often fitted correctly, so would have to becareful, we went for one of the the previous which best buys as didn't have isofix Maxi-Cosi Priori XP Black.

Opps is that the time, back later, its J's second swimming lesson today and then we are off to his sisters HAG do (Joint hen and stag lunch) so have to make sure I am organised enough to pack heaps of stuff including his lunch .... love to all my loveliesx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Ok so now its afternoon,must do some washing  I am sitting here amongst 900 bt phone books,got to deliver them by fri  so sorry for no personals

apart from-miss jules-fab news on the heartbeat and low risk of downs   bet you were over the moon!!


Got to go and pack Olivers stuff as he is staying at his uncles tonight,its dh's xmas work do  free wine and food  so I am seeing it as my last chance to get totalle rat arsed  might not be on tomorrow and then I have egg share appointment on monday 

Big hugs to all

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Morning girls

Just a quick update from me, got my 16 week scan next Friday, my Obsteatrician appt 12/12, m/w appt 21/12 & booked my 20 week anomoly scan for 28/12! Looking forward to seeing Bee again (had a very scary bleed on Tuesday but wasn't referred for a scan as bleeding stopped  but the hb was pretty strong!).

Wanted to ask opinions on finding out the sex of the baby - who has foun out, who hasn't & was anyone disappointed with finding out & wished they hadn't I'm really torn between wanting to buy things appropriate for the sex but there's also a part of me that wants the suprise after the labour!!! PLEASE HELP 

Miss Jules great to hear you scan results! I have never turned down the offer of hearing the heartbeat for just one more time, even if it takes ages to find I think I'm addicted!

Candy, Oink, Minkey, Rachel & anyone else I have forgotten - hope you are all well & wrapped up warm (it's freezing in our house even with the heating on all day )


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Miss Jules Glad to hear all ok with you cant wait to hear heart beat for first time. How exciting.

Kelly so nice to hear from you and good luck with your tx I hope you will be joining us on this thread real soon. Luckyyou to get a night off and have  a great time at the party.

Prof Waffle Poor you, how scary but glad to hear all ok. We didnt find out sex with ds but am very tempted this time round but prob wont!! It is soo nice to have the surprise of waiting till the baby is born.
Can I ask about nuchal, I know you had a highish result then was given a much better one, how did this occur? Am still debating the nuchal dilema.

I am having the most awful preg this time, I am soo nauseaus, acid reflux so bad cant eat or sleep now have splitting headaches and keep getting colds. Feel exhausted and really wondering how I am going to get through this and look after ds and run a business!! Sorry for moaning I know I should just feel happy but hard when feeling so rotten all time.

hello to everyone else


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Prof waffle

we found out we were having a Myles, I didn't think we would but as soon as we knew for definate, even though I knew he was a 'he' anyway, everything seemed real, I knew Myles as a person even before he arrived, I would do exactly the same again!!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Here I am!!!

I have missed you all so much..sorry not posted for ages but what with having a weeks holiday, going to stay with grampy/great grampy, work and most importantly being Thomas' mummy!!! I haven't had much time!

First of all CONGRATULATIONS to Megan, Loobuy Lou and Adrienne on the safe arrivals of your babies. I hope you are all keeping well and managing to get some sleep!

Welcome to the people I haven't met before

Oink, Sorry to hear Myles has been poorly. I hope he is soon feeling better.

Prof Waffle - we didn't find out the sex but I just knew it was a boy from the begining...i liked the idea of a surprise. Mothercare were really good when I went shopping in the sales and told me to buy stuff for a boy and girl (just incase I was wrong!) and to bring back what I didn't need.

Billie - hope everything is going well for you

Candy, Minkey, Morgan, Elly, 36 hope you are all keeping well. Minkey hope the next few months at work don't drag.

Well Thomas is gorgeous (yep still as biased as ever!). He got his first tooth two weeks ago and didn't bat an eyelid. He is still v lazy and happily sits there playing for ages. He is very vocal..don't know where he gets that from  and has said dada daddy, mummma, bubbb, car and even ted and teddy! Says car because the little boy who is at the childminders as well says car all day long! Those of you who have known me for a while know that I didn't get very big, only wore maternity clothes for last few weeks and that Thomas had stopped growing and had to be induced. He spent 1st 6 months in newborn and 0-3month clothes.. Well he's now in 9-12month clothes and 12-18month sleepsuits! can't believe how quick time goes.

Sorry for the lack of personals but too much to catch up on. I know someone said about headaches, I was prescribed paramax, didn't want to take them but they did do the trick. Only had to take them a couple of times.

Big hugs to all you mummy's, boys and girls and mummys to be and their bumps xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya all
Northern - great to hear from you and it sounds like Thomas is doing brilliantly and you're enjoying mummyhood as much as ever.  What a growth spurt too!  He sounds so chatty, must be great hearing him.  Any pictures?

Prof Waff - we found out the sex mostly because with it being twins, we felt we were going to have enough surprises on our hands with 2 babies!  and partly because dh wanted to know   Don't think I would have wanted to know with 1 but I'm glad I found out as it helped it all feel 'real' for me.  

tomsmummy - poor thing, you are allowed to feel rubbish you know.  It must be twice as hard with a child already but hopefully the sickness will ease up soon.  I sympathise with the reflux too - I got that really bad at the end.

Candy - thanks for the Which? info on car seats.  We are thinking about that now too as Ollies legs are starting to poke over the edges, but hoping we might get them in January sales.  At least they won't be a panic buy like the last lot were    - dh had to run out and buy both a bigger car and the car seats a few days after the boys were born or I don't know how we'd have got home from hospital    

Minkey -t he china place sounds fab and what a lovely xmas gift too.  LOVE the new piccie of Agatha, she is so gorgeous.

Rachael - 40 weeks!! yikes!  just as well you are finishing work. Hope your SPD isn't too painful - have you got a maternity belt?

Well my boys are still v poorly and Oliver now has a chest infection and asthma on top of his cold.  He was up from 3am this morning so we are all shattered but hoping they are on the mend now.  They have cheered up since dh came home from work and have had a happy half hour eating his Homebase catalogue  

I put a couple of pics up of me and my boys on my birthday the other week.  
bath time for babies......
hello to all you bumpers and mummies
xxx Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan- I don't know how you have coped with 2 sick babies, Myles has been ill with bronchiolitis, a chest infection and a tummy bug, for the last 7 wks, I couldn't cope with 2 sick boys at the same time!!!

we got the concord car seat in the end, I trailed through the 'which' and asked lots of opinions but we really liked the shape and the fit of the concord!!

Gotta go pizza has just been delivered, feeling lazy tonight!!

Have posted our christmas card picture in the gallery!!

Take care everyone, will post properly soon x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Pasted in from IVF THread;

Sorry no time to chat off for a girlie gossip and then swimming in a mo, but if you haven't already confirmed what date in Jan would be good, please get your arses in gear 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.20.html


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around but it is manic with 2 babies. You other twin mums must be super human to find the time to log in let alone catching up and wrting a reply .

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS to Megan, Looby Lou and Adrienne on the birth of your babies. The only other entry I saw was about crying which I have been doing plenty of but am now making a real effort to stop in case it makes the babies miserable!! I also cried at the end of my pregnancy but that was when I was in hospital and it was enough to make anyone cry . My SIL cried throughout at the slightest thing so I suppose we are all different.

Morgan - sorry to hear your boys are ill. I welcome any tips you have on looking after twins, the worse thing for me is when they are both crying and I can't comfort them both. We want to start a routine soon and get them so sleep longer at night but I don't even know where to start. How old was everbody elses babies before they were going longer than 4 hours between feeding?

NL - glad to hear Thomas is doing well. Do you still find it wierd calling yourself mummy, I know I do?

Hi to Candy, Minkey and everyone else.  

I will try to catch up more next time and write more. My twins are gorgeous but taking up about 25 hours a day which may be my fault for picking them up too much because now I always seem to have one in my arms when they don't sleep at the same time. I do remember sleep but it seems so long since I had more than a few hours. Did anyone else find it this hard or is it just me?

I feel guilty if it sounds like I'm complaining because I went through so much to get them. My house is a mess but luckily DH can now work the washing machine, do shopping etc. They are doing well though and now weigh 9lb 10oz - Charlotte who was 5lb 2oz and 9lb 9oz - Adam who was 3lb 14oz so he has caught up really well in the last 9 weeks. I was reading something in my spare 10 minutes last week and she said it's like groundhog day with the constant feeding, changing, winding etc which made me laugh. I don't feel like I have much time to enjoy them at the moment but people keep telling me it gets easier, please tell me this is true!!

Anyway, I have a baby crying so must dash.

Love - Katy.
xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

wow two postings from me in 2 days.

Katy I can assure you it does get easier and every week they are developing bit by bit so it is amazing seeing them do new things. In terms of sleeping through it will vary but I don't know if it was coincidence but the 1st night Thomas slept through was his 1st nihgt in a sleeping bag.

Morgan and oink hope your boys are feeling better soon. Thomas has had the sickness bug this week...how soft am I..he looked so sad yesterday I caved in and gave him one of his christmas presents!!!!!!!!

I have tried ploading pics but it won't let me   think they are too large? I think Candy once offered to upload them for me if I emailed them to her (hint hint!!!) but this was so long ago it may have been a  time limited offer  

I meant to add yesterday about car seats. Dh car has isofix so we went to Mothercare to look at Britax (mentioned in Which) fitted fine but when I checked the website our car wasn't listed as being suitable. I phoned them up and they said it was because Citroen hadn't but the car forward to be tested therefore they couldn't say it was suitable. Being Isofix it probably would be fine but we didn't want to chance it. So all I would say is if you are getting Brittax check there website...don;t think other manufactures list individual cars but just say its uptp the shop to see if it fits properly. If you are going for isofix one kiddicare.com is cheapest website. We went for the mamas and papas one, reduced to £110 at mo, is really easy to fit and reclines which is fab for long journey as it means they don't slump forward. If anyone is buying a car seat and hasn't got access to WHich I am happy to see if it is listed...as it does also list a few you must avoid. Probably best to IM me as I check that more regularly. 

Well it's late so off to bed,
take care, Love Northern Lass xx

PS hadn't had time to read all of the other thread so can anyone tell me where meet is happening?


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello girls

Lovely to see Katy and NL posting recently and to hear all of your news.  I've been having a quick read of posts from time to time but things have been hectic so I haven't caught up with all news yet.  This is a bit of a me post today:

Had 20 week scan yesterday and all was well.  We were so relieved as you can imagine.  Depsite having such good nuchal results after being such high risk, we were still concerned.  DH was reassuring me at the beginning of the week, but I know he was worried too.  I didn't sleep at all on Tuesday night and was a wreck on Wednesday.  Only thing that got me through was that no one knew it was happening so there was no pressure from others - I know everyone means well but sometimes asking if you're okay and wishing you luck etc is really hard.  I probably sound selfish and am sorry about that.  Anyway, got into scan room and promptly burst into tears.  The sonographer and nurse had to calm me down while DH explained why I was crying.  The sonographer said she wished she could have a quick look and reassure me but she needed the time to have a detailed look before reporting back.  The nurse stayed though and helped us through.  It was the longest 10 mins of my life ever until she turned and told us everything was fine - she was crying then too!!  Went in to see the consultant straight after and he couldn't have been nicer - he has told me to ring him if I'm ever worried and will see me again in 8 weeks for additional support.  My DH was the best ever in the world too, squeezing my hand and stroking my head to calm me down, when I know he would have been past himself too - I couldn't wish for anyone better in my life!!

I know that I should be on top of the world but I'm still scared.  I am relieved though as I think this was the biggest hurdle for me to get through.

Love to all, Billie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Billie - Thats wondeful news - Now i'm in tears too   

Not had chance to read back - so apologies   

Katie is now 8lb 8oz     and we had our first proffessional photos taken today   
Hopefully they should be back by Xmas so will post in gallery 

Lots of Love to All,
Looby & Katie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie, I am in tears to, just going to go cuddle my DH and count my blessings, so pleased all went well


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Billie, I am soooo pleased for you and dh - it must have been an awful experience and I fully understand why you had got yourself so worked up.  Your medical team sound really sympathetic too which must be reassuring - definitely take up the offer for another go in 8 weeks just to reassure yourself.

not much news from me - Monday is my last day at work hurrah - about time too.  I thought I'd keep going until two week's before but this last fortnight has been really hard going and, with too many stories of babies arriving early from friends of mine, I decided last week that this was it.  So, have one more piece of work I want to get finished and that's it.  Yipeee 

Off for my anti d this afternoon.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well Billie you have me in tears also. So glad it was good news for you and wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy you certainly deserve it.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Have copied below my post from the babydust board, any ideas ??

Hello Mummies ( & Daddies of course )

Wonder if any of you could give me any advice  

Katie is just over 6 weeks and weighs around 8lb 8 
I have always fed when she wakes and is hungry, Must admit this can be all over the place 
Sometimes she will go 2 1/2 hours & sometimes anything up to 7 hours ( though not over night unfortunately ) her feeding is also all over the place anything from 3-5 ounces ( we have had a problem with projectile vomitting - but this seems to have calmed now to just bring some milk up after each feed )

After all the feeds during the day she will just go back to sleep in her bouncer, but generally stays awake after the teatime feed - whenever that may be (5-7) for a couple of hours

After the night time feeds she is very hard to settle - anything up to 2 hours, and even when she is asleep she is very very restless and noisy, grunting etc and often making gargling noises as if bringing milk up - this has led dh and i taking it in turns to sleep on the floor by the moses basket as we kept on jumping out of bed to check on her and disturbing the other  

Basically questions are - Should i be waking her to feed ??
Should i have been doing a dream feed from the start ??  
and any tips for the nightime ??

Sorry if it doesnt seem to make much sense - Think the lack of sleep has addled my brain  

Thanks in advance for any help / Advice

Love Looby xx 

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Billie - think I've scored the hat trick regarding the number of people crying at your post! So pleased it was good news and that they are looking after you. It would be great if we could meet at some stage as you are the only other IUI girl I know from around here.

Looby - until he was 9 weeks Thomas just didn't settle at night time and could cry for ages upto 2 hrs, I found it really quite saddening. I was b/f and he was a really slow feeder and some nights I'd be sat there for uptp 1 1/2 hours feeding him quietly and in low light and he'd then cry for ages when you put him down. We really felt llike he felt he was missing out on something because all of his other feeds were downstairs in the light etc. I was finding it hard because I was 'stuck' upstairs for so long feeding him and knowing I'd be up and down till he settled. So I ended up feeding him downstairs and watching the tv (all things I wasn't going to do at bedtime!) but I was more relaxed because dh and I were both downstairs or I'd watch tv and less likely to will Thomas to drink up! This coincided with him sleeping in a sleeping bag and he started sleeping through the night. When he started having a bottle at night time thats when I started feeding him upstairs and reading some stories. I always fed Thomas on demand and after a while they do get themselves into a rough pattern but can take a while. I never woke Thomas for a feed even when the b/f co-ordinator told me to and that he was only sleeping through the night because he was too lethargic to wake for a feed!!! So I wouldn't worry about her not having a dream feed, if she wanted one she'd be waking for one. I wouldn't introduce it now because you'll be wanting to drop it soon anyway! I remember one day I went shopping with my mum and Thomas slept for 7 hours, didn't even know he'd left the house..but other days I didn't get out for ages because he was having a feeding frenzy! I suppose the thing I have learnt is that every baby is different but eventually they all settle into a routine of sorts. Hopefully the others will let you know about their experiences, just remember there is no right or wrong way...welcome to a constant worry about whether you are doing things right or wrong! I hope she settles down soon. The other thing I used to worry about was choking on sick when they are asleep but it is true that if they are going to be they tilt their head to the side. If there is anyway you and dh can go back to sleeping in bed I would otherwise you might find it difficult to stop sleeping on the floor! I know alot of people disagreed with us but Thomas was in his own room from 1 week, I just wasn't sleeping and getting up at every little noise, but again it's down to individuals. I have friends whose babies are Thomas' age and they are still sharing a room with them. Good Luck!

Thomas has had his 6th day of V& D and is now begining to look a bit fed up..it took me all of my willpower not to give him another one of his christmas presents!

LOve to everyone, 
Northern Lass xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks NL - Its nice to know there is sleep at the end of the tunnel   

Can i ask - Did you put Thomas in his cot at 1 week or in a moses basket in his own room ??
Also did you put the monitor on overnight ??

xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Looby - We put Thomas in his moses basket inside his cot so that he was always familiar with surroundings and so going from moses basket to cot was no big deal. He was actually in his moses basket for months. We didn't even have baby monitor, just left our door open and his..health visitor actually recomended to people to turn them off when you go to bed...again its an issue with alot of mixed views. At the end of the day you have to make which ever decision is right for you. Good luck

N. lass x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry one last question   

Did you put thomas down for his daytime naps - in his moses basket upstairs ??

xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I did after a while but I can't remember when exactly....probably around the same time as made other changes, also means when they are sleeping in own room during the day easier to get on with other things without tiptoeing and I think we felt there was continuity in where he was sleeping.
Ask anything you like, it is the best way, I am constantly bombarding friends with questions!

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well .... my little man, slept through last night for the first time ! OMG how impressed am I, he went to bed an hour later just after 8, had a dream feed at 10 (Only been doing that for about 2weeks), woke at 5.33, but was talking and playing so I didn't go to him, then woke at 7.45 ! 

          

I know its early days and most likley is a one off, can't even say its the introduction of solids as hes gone from not getting enough to 4 days of refusing them ! ..... I am just so lucky to have had some uninterupted sleep, In the last 3months, I have had a couple of nights with 1 or 2 wakes only, but on the whole its been lots more and its really been taking its toll recently.

Louby the only advise I can give and like NL says they are all so different is to wake for feeds in the day, so that shes never going more than 4 hours (with bottles i think is 4 hours, 3 with breast), we were advised to do this to build up calories in the day so that they are supposidly less hungry at night.

I know its hard as I have no experinece of bottle feeding, but would it be worth trying to structure feeds a little bit now shes a bit older, i.e writing it down, with J b4 he decided he didn't like feeding full stop, I would feed every 3 hours in day, then if he started crying at say 1.5 hours since feed (Depending how much he had b4, or how long shoudl I say) I would know if it was hunger or just something else, this really helped me and he soon fell into a pattern, which at that stage worked well at night as he slowly went longer.

J started having daytime naps in his room @ 3months and it was the best thing we have done, hes not interupted and I can get on with things, we also did the same thing as NL did with Thomas and put mosses basket into cot for a few nights to get J used to his room.  We have the monitor on all the time as our room is along way from his room, if I am honest I don't think even his loudest cry woudl wake me from a deep sleep without it, but your rooms are very close together, think you might be able to get away with it, I would try and one night when shes crying, switch the monitor off and see if you think it would wake you, or turn the sensitively down a bit onyour model so that you don'tpick up breathing (Although I love putting my ear to mine and hearing J breathe !)

Awww NL what a fab mummy you are beinga  big softy and giving in on chrissie gifts, what has everyone brought there little ones, J loves banging things, especially my boob when feeding ! so we have got him a leapfrig drum, its fab, when you bang it its says 1, 1,2 etc for each bang, also does alphabet.  NL sory I haven't replied yet and yes of course I can make your piccies smaller, just email me xx

Lovely to hear from you katy, despite having your hands well and truly full.

Love to Morgan, 36, Minkley, Scarlet, Oink, Ellie, PW, Meg, Rachel, MJ et all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

The 14th January meet is at ;

Buckingham Beales Hotel
A421 Buckingham Ring Road
Buckingham
Bucks
MK18 1RY

Can anyone make it from here ? I might stay this time and bring DH/Jacob, they will do there own thing I am sure (Having said that I haven't asked DH if he wants to come and I doubt he will, so might just be me), Kelly can normally sort out a really good rate.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

HELP!!!!!!

I have got to go back to work earlier than planned, there has been some moaning that I am having annual leave over christmas, no-one else is allowed any, and so I have to do a night shift on the 20th of December!!!!!! I want to be a full time mum not a working one. 

My main worry is that Myles has been waking up in the night since he has been unwell, now he will have to have intense training of how to stay asleep all night!! Any ideas? Last night I went in, put his dummy in and then turned my back on him but stayed in the room, he settled enough for me leave and after a bit of 'singing' fell asleep! Does that sound right? 

I will put Myles to bed before I go to work and then won't see him until the afternoon when I get up and go and pick him up from nursery. I have only left him for 6 hours before, it will be so hard! 

I keep telling myself that if I don't go to work I won't be able to have lovely days out with Myles or buy him some lovely presents but its not working!!!!

I'd better go and do something constructive, I have sent Myles and DH out so I can get used to him not being here! Lonely now!!

Bye


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Can I join you? 

Got my BFP on Tue. Feeling very scared and very excited! 

I have a scan on the 14th Dec to see how many.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Caz, hope the first scan goes well and you get to see a heartbeat or two   

Oink, sorry you are having to go through the sleep thing again, I hope it gets easier, I can't even contemplate how hard it would be to go back to work, thinking of you x

Morgan how are you and the boys ?

Minkey hope Agatha is ok and looking forward to Christmas.

Meg, hope your two are doing well, hope we get an update b4 Christmas xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Caz
Congratulations and welcome. How many weeks are you?


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning,

Caz - hello and Congratulations again! Glad you came over to join us, Look forward to getting to know you and bump!

Candy - so pleased Jacob slept through, I really hope this is the start of many nights to come! Like the idea of the drum. We have got Thomas the Little people garage (and village but keeping that for his birthday), an activity table and sit on tractor. As much as I hate ToysRus, had so many bad experiences, we went there for ideas and ended up getting things there. Tractor £12.49 from £25 and includes trailer and building blocks, Little people village £17 reduced from £35 and Vtech activity table £10 from Tescos so we have had some real bargains! Got him a fab santa sack from mothercare yesterday with big father christmas on top. Will try and email you some pics of Thomas for my profile soon.

Oink- so sorry you have to go back to work earlier than you thought. I have actually been away for a weekend for my sisters hen night and a few nights with work. I did the weekend away 1st and it was tough but ok. In terms of being back at work I was saying to DH last night that even if we were rich I'd want to work a bit. I have to say I am really enjoying the mix of being a mum and working. Financially it helps as well knowing we can afford to go for days out and have holidays. I am lucky that my job and hours mean that I get 2 mornings and a full day off each week and 2 days I pick him up at 4.30pm, the other 2 nights I don't get home until 10pm. It will be hard to begin with but will get easier I promise. Will you have to go back full time? 

Must go as Thomas woke up as I was typing this and is sat on bed next to me screwing up Jury summons papers! Had to write and asked to be excused because of childcare...will be stuffed if I have to go. Already deferred once because I would have been 37 weeks pregnant.

Big hello to everyone else

Love N. Lass x


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Wondered if I could join this group, had IUI (with clomid) 12th Nov and had BFP 28th Nov.. now just waiting for 1st scan on 21st Dec.  Am so worried in case anything goes wrong, wish I could just enjoy BFP.. almost as bad as 2ww!  I haven't had any symptoms yet, except that I seem to be producing more saliva than normal.. prob just my imagination!

Lisa


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wecome Lisa and congratulations on your positive, hoping your first scan goes well, I am not sure I relaed at all during my pregnancy, but I know once you can start feeling the little one move inside its very reassuring, hoping you carry on sympton free and can start to enjoy after yours scan x

Thx NL, not slept through since, but very early days, I am sure he wants to   hes just started sneezing so hope another cold isn't on the way, must admit my throat was feeling sore this morning, sound slike Thomas is going to have a great Christmas, even I fancy playing with his toys !

Love to all x


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi girls,

Can I join you lucky ladies please.  Tested positive on Friday, still in shock.  Spoke to Fertility nurse on Friday who brought me down to earth with a bang when she said I needed to have a "viability scan".  I know it's just terminology but it sounded so awful.  Scan booked for 23rd Dec, I'm just hoping for a wonderful christmas pressie (a little heartbeat).  Apart from heavy boobs, no symptoms as yet.

 to you all
Sue


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

GRRRRRRRR just lost post!

Congratulations and welcome Lisa. Hope the 21st Dec comes around quickly for you. The 2ww is the start of the 9 month wait and then a lifetime of worry but I can assure you it is well worth it. I didn't have any symptons at the early stage so try not to worry toooo much. If you have any questions just ask as it's a v friendly thread and someone is bound to know or suggest something.

Sue H - Congratulations to you to. Roll on 23rd for you. I agree the terminology isn't great! Can't remember what they called it where we were but I know it seemed like a long wait for it! I had 3 follicules so wanted to know how many heartbeats there were.

Candy - wished you lived closer then you could come and play with Thomas' toys with me. Really hope Jacob isn't getting another cold.

Well that's a shortend version of what I typed before but have a few things to do whilst Thomas is asleep.

Love to you all
N. Lass x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am just 5 weeks. 

Lisa - I am the same as you - I really want to relax but so scared in case things go wrong. Every twinge I am worried. 

I have no symtoms apart from "heavy" boobs, not sore at all. Not tired, nothing at all. I have lost my appatite, but I think it is because I am not sure what I fancy. I do have terrible trapped wind and constipation. 

Went to the doc last week to confirm things and she wanted me to see the midwife but I said no as I still cannot belive I am pregnant!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Wow - lots of newbies - fantastic!!  Huge welcomes to you all and hope you have brilliant pregnancies.

Candy - now that J has done it once, you know he can do it again.  Is there anything particular you did that day?

katy - big hugs, I have IM'd you.

Looby - feeding is so hard and there is so much advice.  We started clustering several feeds in the early evening to get the boys really tanked up with milk before night time.  It's bits of Baby Whisperer and Gina Ford and kind of makes sense.  The boys used to nap in their moses baskets downstairs during the day (they slept so much when they were small, we'd have never seen them otherwise!) and upstairs at night.  Never used monitors at night, just left the door open.  Sounds like Katy may have a bit of colic so you could try giving infacol before the feeds in the evening, might make her more comfortable - we swore by it for months.  
Other tip is to write everything down - feeds, sleeps, nappies everything so you can spot any patterns - its impossible to remember anything with Babybrain!.

Northern - maybe Thomas can do jury duty for you  

Oink - big hugs to you, what a bummer about work.

My boys are better from their colds and eating again, thank god!  Nothing much else to report, just getting ready for christmas and trying to teach the boys to say mamma (at the moment its just baba and dada     )
ta ta and hi to everyone else
xxx Kirsty


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome Cas, Sue and Lisa - and congratulations!  I know this is a scarey time until you have the `safety` of your first scan underway but at least you know that you can get pregnant and that is really important.  So good luck and welcome  

Looby, good luck on the sleeping advice, hope that some of it works - I'm payng a lot of attention now to the experienced mums on this thread as our bubba is due very soon.

Have finished work today - hurrah, and not before time (take note those of you in the early stages, I'd planned to keep going for another 10 days but realised that stopping just two weeks' before was silly, so be sensible!).  

Had a growth scan on Friday to find that although bubba was big (6/3 to 6/13) it wasn't as big as the midwives thought and that is because actually he/she is extended breech - basically upright legs stretched out and the wrong way round. Lucky we found out now because every check I've had they have said it is head down!  We see the consultant on Wednesday but, unless it has turned by itself (which is unlikely seeming its feet are someone down in my crotch!) I think it will be a planned c-section, so maybe we'll meet our baby sooner than I imagined.  Not sure what I think of this, but at least we will be prepared.

ok, must go as supper seems to be burning!
love to all

Rachael


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Just a quickie i'm afraid as madam has just started yelling   

Thanks for all the tips - I have been giving katie infacol before very feed, and had been writing everything down since day 1 up until last week, when i could see no pattern and got frustrated   

I tried waking madam for her feeds for teh first time today - End result - she took less than normal, screamed and then brought it all back up again     She really is hard to wake gently - How does everyone else wake little ones - Stupid question i know     i left her to sleep this afternoon - feed at 1.15, asleep around 3ish and then didnt wake again until 6.15 ( immediately going back to sleep for the past hour or so ) - I just dont understand    

Anyway - love to all 
Back soon 
Looby xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry - How rude    

Welcome to all the Newbies 
  

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43403.new.html#new

Morgan, I can't see I did anything different really, but hey one night in 5months isn't bad odds  glad the boys are better.

Welcome Sue & Caz, nice to have you both on board.


----------

